# Pflanzkörbe wie befestigen?



## Teichforum.info (1. Juli 2004)

So, jetzt ist unser Teich richtig schön bepflanzt! Dabei hat sich aber ein Problem gestellt: Die __ Schwertlilie habe ich in einem länglichen Pflanzkorb an der Seite, an der das Ufer steil abfällt, am Rand des Fertigteichs in der entsprechenden Tiefe festgemacht, und zwar indem ich an jeder Seite des Korbs einen Draht gebunden habe, an die anderen Enden des Drahtes habe ich dicke Schrauben gewickelt, diese unter den Wulst des Fertigteichs geschoben und jeweils einen dicken Stein nachgeschoben. War nach meiner Auffassung das Ei des Kolumbus. Hängt super. Mein Mann hat jedoch die Hände überm Kopf zusammengeschlagen, ist der Meinung, der Draht würde in nullkommanichts durchrosten und der Korb ins Wasser __ fliegen. Er konnte mir aber auch keine gescheite Alternative nennen. 

Ich meine, den Korb auf Backsteinen abzustellen ist doch auch keine Dauerlösung, weil die Backsteine in der Regel nicht frostfest sind und daher in Winter sicher zerspringen. 

Gibt es vielleicht irgendeine stabile Kunststoffschnur, die sich nicht mit Wasser vollsaugt und nicht verrottet? Oder was nimmt man da so?

Gruß

Carola


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Juli 2004)

Carola schrieb:
			
		

> ..Mein Mann hat jedoch die Hände überm Kopf zusammengeschlagen, ist der Meinung, der Draht würde in nullkommanichts durchrosten und der Korb ins Wasser __ fliegen. Er konnte mir aber auch keine gescheite Alternative nennen.
> 
> .......



na da will ich mal in die Bresche springen    8) 

Hallo 
Du kannst zB. Edelstahldraht nehmen

jeder Schlosser verwendet sowas z.B  in 2mm ø zum WIG Schweißen ,

der hält 200 Jahre !

wenn es nur 50 Jahre halten muß ....

nimm den schön grün kunststoffummantelten Bindedraht 

gibts bei "Eisen Karl oder bei ...,
( Zaunzubehör)

schönen Abend






meine Kröte hat damit einen Baumstamm ans Ufer gebunden !


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Juli 2004)

hallo carola,

viel hat karsten schon gesagt - bleibt noch nylonschnur durchsichtig - wie sie die angler verwenden und alles aus dem baumarktregal wo im namen kunststoff drinnen ist   

..... oder vom schlosser schöne edelstahlhalterungen zum einhängen biegen lassen.

gruß jürgen


----------

